# Making and installing avatars



## hhersh (Apr 19, 2007)

would someone direct me to the tutorial on using avatars on this forum ? Thanks !


----------



## linescum (Apr 21, 2007)

go to user cp and then click on edit avatar in the left column..you can use any picture but it has to be downsized to 24.4 or below to post


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you have to resize your image use this site. I'ts free, just sign up and use the drop down menu to get the size picture your looking for.  Good luck!!! 

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------

